# Tikka rifles



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

Was thinking of buying a Tikka varmint 223. Wondering if anyone had any bad luck with a Tikka? All I have heard is good. Great accuracy and a smooth action.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Get one you will love it GREAT gun you won't be sorry


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've had several LH Tikka Whitetail Hunters over the years and regret parting with everyone. I currently have a LH T3 Lite in 243 and my wife has a RH Whitetail Hunter in 270. They are superb rifles...

Every Tikka I have ever owned shot MOA or better out of the box and came with an unbelievable crisp 3 - 3.5 lbs trigger. Lawsuits must not be an issue in Sweden as instructions were enclosed so the owner can lighten it further by himself, if he chooses to...


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

Tikka makes a great rifle. They are from Finland and the barrel is the same as the Sako but a Sako action is different. I have two, .30'06 and .338 WM, both are very accurate and dependable.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

never heard of a bad tikka thats for sure i have 3 love them all are LH in 223 270WSM 243 just used my new 270WSM for deer hunting never shoot a more smooth rifle for deer ever you will love them


----------



## snazy250x (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a tikka best rifle i have ever owned crisp trigger pull and i have a leupold on it best rifle ever


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

im thinking tikka varmint 223, probably not the stainless i dont know for sure yet. but im for sure mounting a nikon monarch 5-20x50 or 44.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Kind of a side note, but I'm absolutely amazed at how light Tikka has managed to make the T3. I shot my T3 243 and my Remington 700's side by side this weekend. With all of them set up for hunting (scope, sling, full magazine), the T3 has got to be a full 1.5 lbs lighter! If the T3 isn't the ultimate walk around varminter/moutain-type rifle, I don't know what is...

For all it's lack of weight, I was again struck by the fact the T3 gives up nothing in accuracy, and it's out of the box 3# trigger is every bit as good as the triggers on my 700s, which I had done by a smith. If accuracy is your ultimate goal, you will see no difference between the Lite & Varmint models, just much less weight.

Also, yesterday I was in Scheels GF and looked at a couple long action caliber T3 Lites (270 and 300 Magnum). I can discern no difference in weight from my 243.

Shooting a 300 Magnum in the T3 has got to border on a religious experience. I'm sure I would be invoking the Good Lord after the first round!... 

BTW, why would you want to weigh down a T3 with a humongous piece of glass like a Nikon 5-20X with a 50MM objective? Look at a short mag offering of some sort and I think you would be much happier with the final package. I think a Burris Short Mag would be just the ticket for a T3...

Personally, I only have one rifle with a top end greater than 14X
( Sightron SII 4-16X on my 250 Model 700). The scope is physically way too large for the rifle, and I never turn it up past 12X...


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I have only handled just one Tikka at a gunshow this weekend and I'm not saying that all Tikkas are like this or they are bad guns by any means, for I've never fired a shot out of one. BUT, it handled likea Savage. The stock felt cheap and it shouldered like a 2X4. But I know thats only one rifle, but thats only one rifle and I'm sure there are some nicer ones out there. Just my little encounter with one.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

ndterminator- you must not do much prairie dog hunting. the higher powers are nice i like them. and this is a prairie dog gun not a deer gun where ill be walking and stalking deer. ive held it and it feels just as good as a ruger and remington. neither of those two have the trigger or the smooth action as tikka does.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

bryan_huber said:


> ndterminator- you must not do much prairie dog hunting.


Offered a suggestion and you act like I kicked your puppy.

Nah, don't shoot p-dogs, know anything about precision shooting, and I hardly ever do any precision shooting. I'm just a Sniper School grad and one of a handful of certified LE sniper/counter snipers in the state....

Go have fun with your "long range rig" in 223... :roll:


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

im not mad hope i didnt come off like that. a 223 is not a 1000 yard gun like a 308 is. with this i dont plan on going over 400 yards. mainly the 2-300 range. whered you go to sniper school? ive looked at some and thought about it


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

got the tikka varmint waiting on scope thanks.


----------



## BigBlue (Sep 6, 2008)

Not only do I think you'll be pleased with your purchase, I also think you'll be astounded!
Don


----------



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

What is the recoil like in the tikka rifle such as a 300 wsm


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

if its a tikka lite itll kick like a mule. i was talking to a guy i work with and he said it kicked pretty good. rule lf thumb the lighter the gun, the more itll kick.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

For big game I shoot a Tika T3 in a 270. Awesome shooting gun, not much barrel hop and very consistent shooter even with low grade cartridges off the shelf. Anyone looking to purchase a rifle in the future I'd highly recommend any of their models.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I shoot a T3 in 300wsm and it does kick quite a bit. I bought a Limbsaver direct fit recoil pad and problem solved!


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

after 10 rounds of sighting it in this is my group from loads i worked out for my 1 in 9 twist Mini 14 target rifle. ignore the two shots that are high and right. those were from me dialing it down. result was 4shots right in a line according to my mic outside to outside is .561" from 50vmax's. IMO pretty good for only ten rounds through the rifle.


----------

